# Do you play the pipes?



## Wayne (Dec 24, 2009)

Tangent from the Bagpiper story:

How many pipers do we have represented here on the Puritan Board?

Do you play well, passable, poorly, or at all?

Do you have any good piping stories to share?


----------



## Jake (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm not cool enough.


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 24, 2009)

Pipes? Why yes:








Actually, a friend let me try his pipes once and I had a literal blast. I squeaked out "Scotland the Brave" and "Amazing Grace."

I never could justify buying a set. I think it would be fun.


----------



## Peairtach (Dec 24, 2009)

Yes.

I would say I play reasonably well, although I haven't taken part in competitions lately due to ill health.

I have a few compositions, which I wouldn't rate highly, here :-

Celtic Fringe


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 24, 2009)

My response is not in the poll. I play reasonably well. I have played at public events, but it has been some time ago. Mostly now I play for myself and everyone else within a 1/2 mile radius.


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 24, 2009)

No, but I've marched to them many a time, in the Argyll and Sutherland Highlanders of Canada. Awesome pipes and drums there!


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 24, 2009)

Well, I get out a hammer and start tapping the pipes every once in a while ... doesn't sound so good on PVC though


----------



## Wayne (Dec 24, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> My response is not in the poll. I play reasonably well. I have played at public events, but it has been some time ago. Mostly now I play for myself and everyone else within a 1/2 mile radius.



Nine options and your response isn't in the poll??? 

There was one fellow a few years back, a student at Covenant Seminary, who would practice while walking around in the bit of woods behind the campus.
He kept a low profile, but you could easily hear him. Made for some nice evenings, siting outside in the cool air, listening to the pipes wafting o'er yon hill.


----------



## Skyler (Dec 24, 2009)

I don't personally play the pipes, but one of our elders does. He has some sort of fascination with Scotland despite having no Scottish blood.

And yes, his name is Scott.

As for a kilt... you *might* be able to get me in a kilt. Not in winter though, sorry.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 24, 2009)

VictorBravo said:


> Pipes? Why yes:



THAT is beautiful.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 24, 2009)

Jonathan: 

Don't be sorry. None of the rest of us want to see you in a kilt either.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 24, 2009)

Wayne said:


> Jonathan:
> 
> Don't be sorry. None of the rest of us want to see you in a kilt either.


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 24, 2009)

For those of you with kilt-wearing tendencies, please invest in a weighty sporran!

In Pettawawa, they used to wake us up some mornings by having a piper walk through our tent. It's astonishing how hard it is to sleep with Amazing Grace or the like coming in at about 120 decibels. The hardest part is that you are expressly forbidden from beating the piper to death with your boots...

Oddly enough, these days, I love to listen to a good pipe and drum band.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Dec 25, 2009)

I started to learn when I was a kid but I never got beyond the chanter.

I have a kilt, and yes Kevin, a weighty sporran! Maybe I will get around to wearing it in 2010.


----------



## Rich Koster (Dec 25, 2009)

How heavy are they? I have a 40lb lift/carry limit.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 25, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> For those of you with kilt-wearing tendencies, please invest in a weighty sporran!
> 
> In Pettawawa, they used to wake us up some mornings by having a piper walk through our tent. It's astonishing how hard it is to sleep with Amazing Grace or the like coming in at about 120 decibels. The hardest part is that you are expressly forbidden from beating the piper to death with your boots...
> 
> Oddly enough, these days, I love to listen to a good pipe and drum band.



Merry Christmas, Kevin: (The real band shows up after the introduction.)
[video=youtube;lqHtiZJ_RrU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqHtiZJ_RrU[/video]


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for that, Pastor Underwood! I am a big fan of military tattoos, though the last one here rang in at about $33.00/adult, a little too dear for my liking.


----------



## jfschultz (Jan 6, 2010)

I never got beyond the practice chanter. But I have done Scottish Country Dancing to pipes, both live and recorded more times than I can count.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 6, 2010)

I have a kilt, and I love the sound of pipes, but I know better than to try to learn!


----------

